# I've learned the awful truth.......



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This certainly answers a lot of nagging questions.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's just wrong... Totally funny... But wrong. LOL
I loved Mr. Rogers! Now knowing that he is Freddy... I think I love him even more!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That is great!! I haven't seen that one before, love it


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

My 12-year old twin boys loved that one. They had to print a copy to carry to school and they're posting link on their site.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

This is too funny. It deserves a place at the front again.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

heheheheheh I have been feeling crappy all day and this is just what I needed today. Love the pic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my :devil:


----------

